# Fao yellow tt (trophy)



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

Hey Andy found a something you never won this year :lol:




























Stevie


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

Love your car Stevie


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

jamal said:


> Love your car Stevie


Cheers Jamal, gutted I cant make ud's, should hope to make players tho.....you attending?

Stevie


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

jamal said:


> Love your car Stevie


Ditto - best looking TT on the forum IMO. 8)


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

kmpowell said:


> jamal said:
> 
> 
> > Love your car Stevie
> ...


Dont say that he can hardly get his head through the door as it is :wink: :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

jamal said:


> Love your car Stevie


Me too.

Think I'd do the A-pillars black though... :wink:

cheers

rich


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

trev said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > jamal said:
> ...


Lol guys, No chance of that. Thanks very much tho for all the compliments. Thought the grin would have worn off by now, however when I open the garage door its right there 

Stevie


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

Think I'd do the A-pillars black though...

Would it not look like a qs if I done that???

Thanks tho rich :wink:

Stevie


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

L9WTT said:


> Think I'd do the A-pillars black though...
> 
> Would it not look like a qs if I done that???
> 
> ...


Not at all mate. You have a pram roof... :wink:

And before you take that as an insult, it isn't, I do too. :roll:

Your car is the nuts mate, where did you get that paint? It's never a standard colour... is it?

I'm loving all this originality... [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> L9WTT said:
> 
> 
> > Think I'd do the A-pillars black though...
> ...


No insult taken mate, its porsche turkis green. An air cooled colour adds to the retro theme, going to throw a bit yellow in with the calipers or spray them the same colour as the car. 

Stevie


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

L9WTT said:


> No insult taken mate, its porsche turkis green. An air cooled colour adds to the retro theme, going to throw a bit yellow in with the calipers or spray them the same colour as the car.
> 
> Stevie


Well it's the dogs' mate. I was into air-cooled myself. Had a Typ 182 a long time ago. Are you familiar with it?

Who does the paint? Is it a complete strip or a rubbers and string job?

Cheers

Rich


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> L9WTT said:
> 
> 
> > No insult taken mate, its porsche turkis green. An air cooled colour adds to the retro theme, going to throw a bit yellow in with the calipers or spray them the same colour as the car.
> ...


Its was done near stoke on trent pf auto's cost about £4k. Job lot mate, doors off, cards off,windows out, roof off, engine out etc etc...... not familiar with it mate.

Make sure you say hello at the next show we attend 

Stevie


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

L9WTT said:


> Make sure you say hello at the next show we attend
> 
> Stevie


Where's that then? :roll:


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> L9WTT said:
> 
> 
> > Make sure you say hello at the next show we attend
> ...


Im sure there is a few big ones due down closer to you, july august time. Players on april 25th


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

Will be at Players, shame you cant make UD


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Firstly, I love the car, always have, especially nice seats :wink:

Secondly, does that trophy really say ScottishVAG(ina), what an unfortunate name. 

Seriously, well done.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Congrats mate very nice but looks like it could do with a wash :wink:


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

Matt B said:


> Firstly, I love the car, always have, especially nice seats :wink:
> 
> Secondly, does that trophy really say ScottishVAG(ina), what an unfortunate name.
> 
> Seriously, well done.


Cheers Matt, you doing any shows this year??

Stevie


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Congrats mate very nice but looks like it could do with a wash :wink:


 :lol: well I did spend another 3 hours on it the next day Andy :roll:

Stevie


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

L9WTT said:


> Cheers Matt, you doing any shows this year??
> 
> Stevie


Hi stevie. No shows for me. Car has been round the world and back and its just not up to that kind of standard. Its used every day (50 miles) so its hard enough keeping it normal clean. I saw the effort that you put in just to the wheel arches. . . . Cant compete with that level of commitment. So despite the tongue in cheek comment i just take my hat off to you guys.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

L9WTT said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats mate very nice but looks like it could do with a wash :wink:
> ...


If you need any cleaning gear let me know mate I have an old sponge and a couple of leathers you can have :wink: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

L9WTT said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats mate very nice but looks like it could do with a wash :wink:
> ...


If you need any cleaning gear let me know mate I have an old sponge and a couple of leathers you can have :wink: :lol:


----------

